# Side Delamination...water Damage?



## The Prince's (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello, all. I know I haven't posted much here since joining. We've had a rough time for a while. We did get to camp in the Outback 3 times last season before winterizing.
Here's the question: look at my photos of the side/back window over the sofa (21RS). This delamination area is about 20" x 24" under the window. What caused it? Anyone with similar issues? It was like this when we purchased it from the dealer and was known knowledge for us. It HAS NOT gotten worse since we took ownership. This was a negotiating tool for us, but they didn't give it away!
We had a wet, snowy winter here in NC and it has not taken on any water or leaks. The roof was checked and sealed when we bought it from the dealer. Did the siding just buckle and come off the framing or did water get in around the window frame at some point? We do not use an rv cover nor a carport/shelter. It is a camper and it's made to withstand the weather with normal maintenance. 
Let me know your opinions/experience. Thanks in advance.

http://cid-5936f22feb14ab86.photos.live.com/self.aspx/21RS/DSCN1742.JPG
http://cid-5936f22feb14ab86.photos.live.com/self.aspx/21RS/DSCN1743.JPG


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not seen one like that before. I would say manufacturing defect more then a leak. Not sure there is anything that can be easily done to correct it either.


----------



## The Prince's (Aug 8, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Not seen one like that before. I would say manufacturing defect more then a leak. Not sure there is anything that can be easily done to correct it either.


Yep. I'm 50/50 on defect or water damage. I figured if water damage, it would have spread worse that this if not repaired. Seems like most of the front cap delam is from leakage. Luckily we don't have that. yet.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Boy that's one I've never seen before. It looks like the kind of damage you get from water. Even though it's right below the window I doubt it's the cause of the water leakage because it doesn't seem to start right at the window. I would guess that one of the water connections behind the wall leaked and then damaged the wall from the back. If you don't care about how it looks it's mostly cosmetic and shouldn't affect anything about how the trailer works. Hopefully you got a good deal on the trailer because it might be tougher to sell with that there. It might be possible to repair it but it would probably cost more than you can stand. I would just use the trailer as much as you can and don't worry about it since it's not getting any worse.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

MJRey said:


> Boy that's one I've never seen before. It looks like the kind of damage you get from water. Even though it's right below the window I doubt it's the cause of the water leakage because it doesn't seem to start right at the window. I would guess that one of the water connections behind the wall leaked and then damaged the wall from the back. If you don't care about how it looks it's mostly cosmetic and shouldn't affect anything about how the trailer works. Hopefully you got a good deal on the trailer because it might be tougher to sell with that there. It might be possible to repair it but it would probably cost more than you can stand. I would just use the trailer as much as you can and don't worry about it since it's not getting any worse.


It really doesn't look terrible. You mostly see it when you look down the side from the front. Of course, it does not effect the use of the unit, which we are happy. We picked it up locally last year for $10900. We are the second owners, and very happy. Thanks.


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a similar spot on my 23rs that im keeping an eye on. Its lump aprox 2ft sq to the right of the door about 3/4 the way up the wall, exterior only. You only notice it at a certain angle. Inside is dry, no indication of water damage or deformity. It feels solid to the touch and had not gotten any worse all last season. The camper is not here now so Idk if it has changed over the winter.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd bet that water got in the window frame somewhere and gravity being what it is, the damage is below the leak. I do not think it is a coincidence that the only delamination you have is directly below a window. Delamination is mostly caused by water leaking into the panel and then the fiberglass separates from the luan plywood underneath. I would almost bet that it will get bigger - from more water. And it may grow with sun shining on it and then shrink back down in cooler weather.

Check the seal all the way around the window - inside and out - to make sure that you don't get more damage. The windows are sealed with a butyl tape that goes all around the frame of the window and is sandwiched between the window frame and the fiberglass. Check each screw, as well, to ensure that the water isn't getting in through a screw that was not tightened sufficiently and has backed out due to vibration and/or changes in the temperature (summer to winter). (Gilligan could have overtightened and stripped out the screw hole in the fiberglass, too, which could allow water leakage.)

If you still have warranty, it should be covered. If you are just past your warranty, they may still help you out if you petition Keystone. Right now, they are recovering from the economic downturn and cannot afford the bad publicity - IMO.

Mike


----------

